# path-Variablen in eine URL hinzufügen mit Java 1.8



## Dreieck (16. Mrz 2021)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine path-Variable meinem http Server hinzuzufügen. Bspw.: http://example.de/ein/beispiel.html. Mir ist bekannt das es da einfachere Wege gibt, wie mit Baeldung zu arbeiten, aber ich möchte mich explizit nur auf Java 1.8 konzentrieren. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## kneitzel (16. Mrz 2021)

Kannst Du bitte genauer schreiben, was Du machen willst? Irgendwie ist das zumindest für mich nicht verständlich. 
Was genau hast Du? 
(Also was für ein http Server hast Du z.B. im Einsatz)

Und was genau möchtest Du erreichen?


----------



## mrBrown (16. Mrz 2021)

Dreieck hat gesagt.:


> wie mit Baeldung zu arbeiten


BTW; das ist eine Person/Website, die einfach nur Dinge zu Java und dem drumherum zeigen, keine Lib oder so die man benutzen könnte.


----------

